# [v] psp + games



## FiredBullet (8. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

  ich verkaufe meine PSP mit Zubehör und Games:

*PSP Firmware 5.51
  Ladekabel
  1 GB Memeory Stick
  Reinigungstuch
  BIGBEN PSP SCHUTZHÜLLE
  BIGBEN GAMES SCHUTZHÜLLE
*
  Karton falls erwünscht.


  PSP GAMES:

*Star Wars Battlefront 2
  Star Wars Lethal Alliance
  Smack Down vs Raw 2007
  Tony hawk Project 8
  World Tour Soccer 2
  Nba Live o7
  Burnout Legend
*

  KAUFVARIANTEN:

*[1]  PSP: 100€
  [2]  Games: 65€
  [3]  PSP + Games: 150€    
*

  Beim Kauf des Gesamtpaketes [3] gibt es *GRATIS* das Spiel GTA Liberty City Stories und den UMD-Film Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch dazu.

*Außerdem möchte ich noch auf meine Pc Games hinweisen.*
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/ALLES-MUSS-RAUS-PC-GAMES-8313326.html?re=0#qed8313326


  mfg FiredBullet


----------

